# Krátit si dětství



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, chtěla bych s vámi uvažovat nad tou větou.
Mluví se o kluku, který chodí v lesu, po mechu a cití jak pod svými kroky půda houpá
 - Strašidelnýma historkama o konci života různejch lotrasů, co zabloudili z pytláckejch stezek a sežrala je bažina, jsme si v Domově krátili dětství, tak jsem dával pozor. -
Mně se zdá, že to krátit si dětství by mohlo být varianta k výrazu: krátit si čas. Jako že oni, ty kluky, chtěli s těmi historkami aby to dětství rychle skončilo. Co myslíte, mohlo by to tak být?
Děkuju moc za pomoc


----------



## Jana337

Je to varianta k výrazu "krátit si čas", ale to, že člověk chce, aby čas/dětství měl rychle za sebou, to podle mého názoru neznamená. "Krátit si čas něčím" - "věnovat se nějaké zábavné aktivitě". Když si krátím čas četbou dobré knihy, klidně bych toho času měla naopak více. 

Takže bych to chápala jako "strašidelnými historkami ... jsme se bavili, když jsme byli malí".


----------



## parolearruffate

Já jsem myslela, že krátit si čas znamená jako italsky: ingannare il tempo, ammazzare il tempo. Tak jsem si asi pletla. To je prostě zabývat si něčím?
Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

V tomhle případě bych s Janou tak úplně nesouhlasil. Cítím to tak, že když si něčím krátím čas, znamená to, že se snažím zabavit, aby mi čas rychleji utekl - třeba při čekání.
A řekl bych, že to zde platí pro to dětství - zvlášť když ho vypravěč trávil v děcáku.

Mimochodem, "... cítí, jak se pod JEHO kroky půda houpá." (Podmět je půda.)


----------



## werrr

Souhlasím s winpojem, “krátit si čas” znamená “zahánět nudu”. Také se používá spojení “zabíjet čas”.


----------



## ytre

parolearruffate said:


> - Strašidelnýma historkama o konci života různejch lotrasů, co zabloudili z pytláckejch stezek a sežrala je bažina, jsme si v Domově krátili dětství, tak jsem dával pozor. -



Domov - "D" = úřední instituce? Něco jako dnes Pasťák pro mladistvé delikventy? "Historky o konci života lotrasů." Výchova k odpovědnosti negativním příkladem nesoucím následky. "Krátili dětství." V tomto kontextu spíš než zabíjet čas a bavit se, půjde o dospívání, odpovědnosti a koneci bezstarostnosti a beztrestnosti. Mimochodem místo "v lesu," bych napsal "v lese," Pokud jde ale o DDM Dětský Dům Mládeže, což je zařízení poskytující většinou odpolední kolektivní aktivity po škole podobně jako Skaut, Junák, zájmové kroužky, tak půjde o trávení volného času.


----------

